# Peruvian centipedes.



## ftorres (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello All,
Check out my new Peruvian centis

Parotostigmus rex

female with eggs





MAle and female in terrarium






MAle






female






Scolopendra hermosa













Rhysida celeris andina







Venezuelides hasei


















Ken the Bug guy has some of these available still, very nice and interesting centis, well worth the money if you are a serious centi keeper, besides these are the first centis from Peru in a long time. The P rex can be sex if you want to do a breeding project.

Parotostigmus rex 

Rhysida celeris andina





regards
francisco


----------



## peterbourbon (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Francisco,



ftorres said:


> Hello All,
> Some of these can be sex if you want to do a breeding project.
> 
> Paraotostigmus rex
> Rhysida celeris andina


1) It's *Parotostigmus rex* without "a" 
2) Curious how you manage to sex _Rhysida celeris andina_ 100% sure. Bet you tell me. 

Nice additions! But there were a few Peru imports in 2008. Guess not in the US?

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## MaueR (Dec 31, 2008)

Cool P. rex and S. hermosa!


----------



## cjm1991 (Dec 31, 2008)

Awesome new additions!:clap:  I really lke the Hermosa :drool:


----------



## ftorres (Dec 31, 2008)

peterbourbon said:


> Hey Francisco,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello 

I was only able to learn about sex on the P rex, not on the R celeris andina sorry for the confusion

The female I have on eggs (P rex), well now already formed centis is lacking the flap little thing (Sorry I don't know the proper name) on the inner part of their terminal legs. The other ones seems to have them. i also read on another Centipedes pages that males will have these flap like protusions on their terminals legs not present on females.

These centis were legally imported from Peru an came in in December 08, hopefully next shipmet, will have some of the Bigger scolopedras, if I can find an specific location for collecting them.


regards
FRANCISCO


----------



## peterbourbon (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi,

okay - i was a little bit confused about the Rhysida. 
Genus Parotostigmus is easy to sex by the small tube-like appendix on prefemur, that's right.

There are some other species like _S. canidens_ that differ in shape of terminal legs (male/female), but usually centipedes don't have secondary sexual dimorphisms (or better: not yet known).

regards,
Turgut


----------



## JanPhilip (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice pedes indeed! Does anyone know if Rhysida celeris andina  is available in europe? It looks wicked


----------



## krabbelspinne (Dec 31, 2008)

www.futtertiere24.de


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 1, 2009)

Man those rock!  I'm tempted to get Venezuelides hasei.  I think I will end up passing them up but I'm thinking about it.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jan 6, 2009)

Well you ended up making me have to get a Hermosa now :wall:  These pics are awesome as I said before though, Great work and awesome pedes, I wish my Rhysida looked that good


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 6, 2009)

Awsome pics!!! Definately liking the P. rex


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow! Those are great. I've never seen anything like that last one.


----------



## pandinus (Jan 6, 2009)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Wow! Those are great. I've never seen anything like that last one.


i've never seen one anywhere near that big! all of our local species of Geophilomorpha are only about 2" long. that's just downright amazing


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 6, 2009)

Are the Rhysida celeris andina communal?


----------

